
175 translations of of the Tao Te Ching - pmoriarty
http://www.bopsecrets.org/gateway/passages/tao-te-ching.htm
======
cyberbanjo
Great! Reminds me of TTC.tasuki.com which only has four translations but was a
great joy to discuss together in class and compare the translations.

